# Remaining Oil Life



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

I can only imagine your missing a step ...... 

Here's a cut and paste from the owners manual :



> How to Reset the Engine Oil
> Life System
> Reset the system whenever the
> engine oil is changed so that the
> ...


If that fails, the service dept at your dealership should be able to demonstrate how its done.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome! Let us know if you are able to reset it without issue. I seem to remember I had to do it a couple times when I changed my oil before it would "take"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on getting your Cruze TD! Let me know if I can help. You can always send me a message. :welcome:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Just a random tidbit, when you click on the OnStar email and make a username/password you can see info on the vehicle. Everytime you reset the Oil Life Monitor (OLM) a red X is placed on the month in the milage bar graph.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Welcome to the forums! Just a random tidbit, when you click on the OnStar email and make a username/password you can see info on the vehicle. Everytime you reset the Oil Life Monitor (OLM) a red X is placed on the month in the milage bar graph.


Interesting. I've never used this. Big Brother is watching.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Congrats on getting your Cruze TD! Let me know if I can help. You can always send me a message. :welcome:
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Onstar car diagnosis (the monthly report) has never worked on my car. I called Onstar about the issue and they supposedly reset some things and reconnected with my car. The whole process took about 30 minutes; still have not received one email from them. I always get their "sign up for another year" emails though...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the "Club." You've made an excellent choice. I love this car more and more every day!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The real question to me on this issue is why is the OLM at 66% with only 200 miles on it. We had a stock unit with 160 miles on it and the OLM was at 39%. This unit has been here for more than 5 months. I reset it to 100%. This would seem to be an issue that GM has not addressed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actual time, not just running time, is part of the equasion.

Oil, once exposed to air, degrades ever so slowly.
If the car was 12 months old, but never run, the moniter would read 0% or thereabouts oil life remaining.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you want me to look into calling them for you? I would be happy to do that if you want. Just send me a PM. 

Happy New Year,

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with the time being a factor. I am guessing 7500 miles or 6 months would be a good approximation.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Robby said:


> Actual time, not just running time, is part of the equasion.
> 
> Oil, once exposed to air, degrades ever so slowly.
> If the car was 12 months old, but never run, the moniter would read 0% or thereabouts oil life remaining.
> ...


Yeah- I wouldn't reset. Mine came with just under 70% on it. Oil age is probably the reason.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Robby said:


> Actual time, not just running time, is part of the equasion.
> 
> Oil, once exposed to air, degrades ever so slowly.
> If the car was 12 months old, but never run, the moniter would read 0% or thereabouts oil life remaining.
> ...



I have never seen this happen on any other GM product, and I see a lot of them. My daughters Cruze had 3215 miles on it when I hit one year old and the OLM was somewhere around 56%.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't explain your daughters situation, but using my own Cruze as example it was assembled end of July 2012 and I purchassed it end of December 2012.
It was on a display stand at my selling dealer (also my regular hangout) from time recieved till we took it down that day.
Memory serves, it was showing a bit over 60% with 12 miles.

I changed it that day cause I'm anal retentive.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Im curious about the time thing, I personally ignore the olm and go by milage but its a nice tool for less anal retentive people 

for comparison I bought my CTD the same morning it came off the truck from Lordstown...Finished just days before. 40 miles on the odometer and 99% OLM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah,
I think the OLM is more of a thing for folks that treat their car as not much more than a kitchen appliance.
Same goes for much of the wiz bang stuff the car has.....I mean, really, do I need the radio screen to verify that I changed heating positions?.....whatta waste.

Rob


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

OLM just makes owners lazy on doing what is best for the vehicle. This must be a Cruze thing because I just checked a 2013 Silverado, 8 miles, 11 months on the lot, OLM is 99%. Now my curiosity is going to force me to be anal and to start checking other old units as I see them.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

@ashokan1 you have to cycle the key three times before you hit the reset. hey let chevy change the oil for the warranty period afterwich you can do as you please.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

@ChevyMgr - Do you mean it has to be keyed on and off three times for it to reset every time or just the first time you do a reset? It definitely cycled three on/offs since I got the car when i tried to reset it. I'll be at the dealer this week to see if I can get a Navigation System manual from them. I'll see if they can reset it then. Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Ashokan1 said:


> @ChevyMgr - Do you mean it has to be keyed on and off three times for it to reset every time or just the first time you do a reset? It definitely cycled three on/offs since I got the car when i tried to reset it. I'll be at the dealer this week to see if I can get a Navigation System manual from them. I'll see if they can reset it then. Thanks for all the helpful advice.


I don't use that method. I do this:
*Resetting the Oil Life System* 


Using the DIC MENU button and thumbwheel, scroll until you reach REMAINING OIL LIFE on the DIC % for Canada).
Press the SET/CLR button to reset the oil life at 100%. When prompted, use the thumbwheel to highlight YES or NO. Press the SET/CLR button to confirm.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Onstar car diagnosis (the monthly report) has never worked on my car. I called Onstar about the issue and they supposedly reset some things and reconnected with my car. The whole process took about 30 minutes; still have not received one email from them. I always get their "sign up for another year" emails though...


plasticplant,

I would be happy to look into why you are not receiving your monthly diagnostic emails. Will you please send me a PM with your account information? Thank you! I hope to hear from you soon!

~Sara, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

OnStar Advisor said:


> plasticplant,
> 
> I would be happy to look into why you are not receiving your monthly diagnostic emails. Will you please send me a PM with your account information? Thank you! I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> ...


Sara,
Thanks, but no thanks. My trial period ends next month and I don't plan on renewing (the monthly diagnostic email was really the only thing I was interested in. would have been nice to see what it was all about). Way too much $$$ for what I use it for. The cell phone app is convenient, but I just can’t justify paying that price for only that.


----------



## druminstein (Apr 13, 2014)

This post helped me

Oil Light Reset Pro | How to reset oil life light on Chevy Cruze

They also have a free app that I use everyday in my shop that has all the oil life reset procedures on it. Hope this helps someone else out there


----------

